# Looking to buy a 16GB Pen Drive



## v2kisad (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking to buy a 16GB Pen Drive. Its a bit confusing with so many options available (plz see link below).Please suggest a Brand/Model to buy.

Pen Drives: Computer Accessories List: Flipkart.com


Thanks


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 18, 2011)

16GB pendrives cost around 0.9k-1k. So, better spend around Rs.500 more and get a 250GB external HDD or atleast 160GB external HDD.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ Seconded. There is no point of buying 16GB pen drive as you will get same portability while using an external HDD.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

Reliabilty of Flash drive > HD
Amazon.com: Corsair Flash Voyager 16 GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive CMFUSB2.0-16GB: Electronics


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2011)

@v2kisad: 16GB is costly & adding a little amount more u can buy a external HDD (250GB)..
some good brands are 
Corsair Flash Voyager.
Transcend Jet Flash
Kingston Data Traveler
SanDisk Sansa


----------



## v2kisad (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank You for the reply Guys. I know it makes more sense to go for an external hard drive however I already have quite few hard drives. I'm looking for a replacement pen drive for my current 16GB Sandisk Cruzer which is now being used in the car.

I'l mostly be using the new pen drive for transferring files in office with colleagues and with my desktop at home.


----------



## doom2010 (Sep 26, 2011)

You can check ADATA Superior S102 16gb model.
It got the best buy from digit(August/2011).It has good performance for its price.It is around 1.1k(I guess).


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have purchased HP 16GB pen drive (that shiny one) from flipkart for Rs.900 last month 
quite good...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 26, 2011)

if ur looking for speed then consider these
Buy Transcend JetFlash 700 16GB Pen Drive (USB 3.0) (TS16GJF700) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews
Buy Transcend JetFlash 600 16GB Pen Drive TS16GJF600 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------

